# Coping with Reggae



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I find that reggae music really helps me cope. I feel like i can relate to the lyrics or take something away from each song i listen to. Bob Marley is known as the king of reggae. I'm tired of the shitty music that everyone listens to, hip hop and rap has gotten so pathetic. Each song has no meaning, only talks about drugs, sex, and murder. I used to like it, but now all it sounds like is a bunch of mumbling and meaningless lyrics. Shit gives me a head ache.

If you've haven't gotten into reggae, I suggest starting with bob marleys known songs, and eventually your taste will expand. When I first heard reggae I couldn't really understand how people listened to it. I started to understand and relate to the lyrics and grew such a love for it. I think anybody who loves music can really gain some relief listening to this genre. Reggae singers have such a different understanding in life, its so much more simple and pure. Most the songs are sort've spiritual.

In the past I had trouble listening to Bob Marley because i used to be obsessed with weed, until it finally was the cause of my dp. Every time I listened to it it reminded of that trigger. I'm so happy i've overcome this and I did this by understanding that reggae isn't about weed. I was able to put that all aside and enjoy Sure most the singers smoke, but that's just there culture and it doesn't take away from their inspiring lyrics

PM me if you wanna get into reggae, or already are. We can exchange songs haha, I've got plenty i'd love to share.

Andrew


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

A few of my favorite songs. Everyone's has inner reggae in them


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

bump


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I like reggae music although I wouldn't really say it helps me cope but it's feel good music (some of it) and always seems to have a message. It's good that it helps you 

Idk if you're just into the older reggae like Bob Marley etc or if you listen to any other artists? you may hate this


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

I read this as 'coping with Reggae' as though it was a symptom ahaha. Thanks for the tips though!

also called Andrew,


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm currently reading Bob Marley: Lyrical Genius. Such an inspiring and motivational novel, he states that when people suffer, they always find a way to get through it.

If you were to look into the meanings of each song he wrote, it would amaze you. Some more uplifting songs:


----------

